# Black Friday - what you looking out for ?



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just thought I’d pose the question, doesn’t have to be detailing related... 

What you looking out for ? 
What offers are you hoping for ? 

:thumb:


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Need to pick up a couple of Firesticks for IPTV and I'm hoping Gendan have VCDS as part of their sale


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Sony wireless headphones for my son
Fallout remover (And any other detailing bargains TBH except LSP's as I have far too many)
Perfume for the missus
A guitar for my son (If the right one comes up).
Possibly an Iwatch and/or Airpods for my other son.


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Car Chem Black-Triday, stocking up for the rest of 2021


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

The xmas lists for daughter/wife are Iwatch and Ipad Air - not sure there will be offerings on such things?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RS3 said:


> Sony wireless headphones for my son
> Fallout remover (And any other detailing bargains TBH except LSP's as I have far too many)
> Perfume for the missus
> A guitar for my son (If the right one comes up).
> Possibly an Iwatch and/or Airpods for my other son.


Saw something online today that Aldi were doing airpods for 89.99 down from 159 on BF though might just be online sales :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macca666 said:


> Saw something online today that Aldi were doing airpods for 89.99 down from 159 on BF though might just be online sales :thumb:


Airpods £89?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rappy said:


> Airpods £89?


Yeah you can google itll come up. Don't want to take the thread too off topic or I'd have posted more :thumb:

In relation to OP the airpods if they're that price, a new phone plus probably detailing stuff I dont need :lol:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Connected Drive package.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macca666 said:


> Yeah you can google itll come up. Don't want to take the thread too off topic or I'd have posted more :thumb:
> 
> In relation to OP the airpods if they're that price, a new phone plus probably detailing stuff I dont need :lol:


Found it :thumb:

My daughter keeps asking about these.

Again, more detailing stuff too


----------



## Neilkarting08 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looking for a newer car. Currently got a 2010 pug 3008. Want a newer one.


----------



## P2K (Jun 17, 2020)

More detailing chemicals 
Quick release hose and short trigger for my pressure washer.
Decent pump sprayers (1.5/2 litre and a 5 litre)
Xmas pressies for the Wife.

EDIT: Also a decent CCTV system


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Some external lighting, will keep any eye on smart home stuff, cordless blower


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

P2K said:


> EDIT: Also a decent CCTV system


I bought a system from Reolink a couple of years ago - great quality products with high resolution. Just checked and they've got an early-Black Friday sale on now here.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Fatboy40 said:


> Car Chem Black-Triday, stocking up for the rest of 2021


Have you seen they are launching 15 new products ! ! !

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Kenan said:


> Have you seen they are launching 15 new products ! ! !
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Do you know what the new products are?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Good deals on machine pads and polishers.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

GSVHammer said:


> Do you know what the new products are?


They haven't announced them yet.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

Going for a Waxaddict Kudos Marble Black Friday edition, if I am quick enough though  might throw in a few of their mixing bottles into the package.


----------



## Dave Y (Jan 26, 2009)

Looking for a good deal on a dash cam.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

BsrGT said:


> Going for a Waxaddict Kudos Marble Black Friday edition, if I am quick enough though  might throw in a few of their mixing bottles into the package.


Kudos is a great wax, I have a Flip Kudos from a couple of years ago


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

I need a gopro


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

angel1449 said:


> I need a gopro


Love mine, they are a great bit of kit!


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Done and Dusted Si edition
Chemical Guys machine pads
A wife that is more willing :lol:


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

jcooper5083 said:


> Done and Dusted Si edition
> 
> Chemical Guys machine pads
> 
> A wife that is more willing


Last one on that list will definitely be the most expensive

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Last one on that list will definitely be the most expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Not to mention the hardest to locate....


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

St Evelyn said:


> Not to mention the hardest to locate....


you do know they put something in wedding cakes...........


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

A new pressure washer. Either a Nilfisk or kranzle


----------



## jcooper5083 (Jun 10, 2018)

Lexus-is250 said:


> Last one on that list will definitely be the most expensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


Your telling me, the last 11 years have cost me a fortune and still no progress :lol:


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

St Evelyn said:


> I bought a system from Reolink a couple of years ago - great quality products with high resolution. Just checked and they've got an early-Black Friday sale on now here.


I am in the process of buying a house and was looking at reolink, do you find the apps are ok? We have a swann system and I find the app very unreliable, sometimes when you try to download / encode footage it is missing as well.

I hope they keep the discount going for a while as those 4K cameras are a bargain IMO.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

joe456 said:


> I am in the process of buying a house and was looking at reolink, do you find the apps are ok? We have a swann system and I find the app very unreliable, sometimes when you try to download / encode footage it is missing as well.
> 
> I hope they keep the discount going for a while as those 4K cameras are a bargain IMO.


I use the iOS app to view when I'm away from home and the OS X app to view on the laptop when I'm at home or wanting to download footage (not that that's something I really do). You can also connect a monitor, keyboard & mouse directly to the NVR and download to a memory stick that way.

The iOS app often says that the bandwidth isn't enough for high resolution so I should switch to lower res to view the feed - not sure why as I'm on Virgin fibre at home and often on wifi with the iPhone. Nevertheless, it still plays fine. It used to hang occasionally but I've not had that for a while so I suspect they did a software update that fixed it.

I've a mate who is super-techy - he runs multiple servers from home and is my go-to resource when considering anything around IT so I asked him for advice before buying. Following loads of research he decided to move from a Swann system to Reolink about 3 years ago and said that it was the best option to go for (he's also recommended moving from my Apple time capsule & airport extreme set-up to a Ubiquiti wi-fi network, but at £130 a unit I've decided to hold off for a while, lol). Anyway, he's still over the moon with Reolink, as am I after 2-2.5 years.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Just checked and this discount code seems to be working for 10% presently (I've no affiliation with this company, it was just a google search):

usggads10off


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

A snow foam that does a 100% contactless clean/correction and leaves a ceramic coat behind. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nowt.
Unless Steam is knocking anything decent out for pennies.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

LeeH said:


> A snow foam that does a 100% contactless clean/correction and leaves a ceramic coat behind.


I think you are confusing Black Friday with April Fools Day Lee. 😬

Google Nest Max Hub today with a chunk off for this American sales holiday.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

RS3 said:


> Sony wireless headphones for my son
> Fallout remover (And any other detailing bargains TBH except LSP's as I have far too many)
> Perfume for the missus
> A guitar for my son (If the right one comes up).
> Possibly an Iwatch and/or Airpods for my other son.


AirPods are on sale on Amazon, just ordered a pair for the daughter.


----------



## 350Chris (May 12, 2016)

Need some Bouncers detailing supplies but wouldn’t mind an Xbox if I can find one...I keep flirting with a Kranzle but my K4 is still far too alive


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Decent discounts on some AG at Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/5b2f9b04


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

New Echo dot and 2 Hue bulbs for £39.

Nice saving that.

We have Hive at the mo but we are moving house soon and I don't know whether I'll stick with Hive in the new build, probably switch to Nest at some point.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

don’t suppose anyone seen any deals on karcher puzzi?


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Megs also on Amazon at what looks like good discounts but not particularly familiar with routine prices to say for sure
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/cf600e97

Some CG too but not heavily discounted by the looks of it
https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/38ef0ee4/


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Had an unscheduled early black Friday purchase today, last night my tv decided to fall off the table so a new 43" samsung 4k jobby was quickly bought and collected


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

BrummyPete said:


> Had an unscheduled early black Friday purchase today, last night my tv decided to fall off the table so a new 43" samsung 4k jobby was quickly bought and collected


Very nice - did it fall off accidentally on purpose ???


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Very nice - did it fall off accidentally on purpose ???


It didn't mate, I've just had 4 very busy days at work and walked into the room and lost my balance accidentally catching the tv, in all fairness its almost 10 years old so has done good service but I managed to pick the replacement uk for 300 quid so not a bad deal


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I've been waiting for a decent discount on Sony wireless earbuds (normally £169 everywhere unless you import from Hong Kong whereby you can get them for £30-40 less).
Normally keep a tab open that shows them on John Lewis as they give a 2-year warranty, but I inadvertently closed it. Anyway, navigated back to it and fond that they've put them on a Black Friday deal with £20 off. Here's the link in case anyone else is after a set.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

New phone for daughter. Been watching them for a month now, put one in my basket this morning then left it to confirm with wife on the colour. Went back this afternoon and it's gone up by £30! Will now wait until it comes back down.


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Megs also on Amazon at what looks like good discounts but not particularly familiar with routine prices to say for sure
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/cf600e97
> 
> Some CG too but not heavily discounted by the looks of it
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/deal/38ef0ee4/


You can check price trends at the 3 camels website & set up alerts to notify you when the price drops to a level you set.

https://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Chemical-Guys-CWS_133_16-Glossworkz-Paintwork/product/B0043ACBD2


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Megs Side Lock Brush is a must for any pro or player  under £11

https://amzn.to/35PBZFa

few other bits have been added too, https://amzn.to/2IYSiXn


----------



## 4Wheels&Engine (Jun 11, 2020)

Chicane said:


> don't suppose anyone seen any deals on karcher puzzi?


You could keep an eye on

https://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/search.asp?PNameDBoth=puzzi&btnsearch=Search

They don't have any listed at the moment and I haven't bought from them, but they are the official source.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Need to pick up a couple of Firesticks for IPTV


I ditched the firesticks and external STB`s in favour of the Duplex app on the smart TV


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Good deal on Gtechniq C4 Permanent Trim Restorer 30ml

Stock up lads. £19.31

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00IOMDVWA


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Peirre said:


> I ditched the firesticks and external STB`s in favour of the Duplex app on the smart TV


Don't have a smart TV. Hence the Firestick. Plus the ability to sideload a cracked VPN app


----------

